# Limbsaver / Remington R3 recoil pad



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 26, 2006)

Very satisfied to say the least. 

I put 2 R3 recoil pads on 2 guns last week, one gun is a Rem 870 SPST Turkey smasher   and the other was a Rem LT-20 guage for my 9 year old son.  Well, we ended up at deer camp this afternoon and I can not tell you the difference in felt recoil in shooting both these guns.  I used to cringe at shooting the Rem 870 with 3 inch mag turkey loads, but I patterned it today with some Winchester Hi Velocity 5s and man, I hardly felt any kick.  

My son shot the 20 gauge about 10 times at targets and smiled after every shot.  I had shot this gun about a month ago and for some reason, it kicked much more than what I thought it should for a 20 guage, so I knew I  had to do something before he shot it.  The R3 recoil pad made a huge difference.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 28, 2006)

Do you slide these recoil pads on the stock, or do they screw into the end of the stock, where the butt plate is?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hawken*

Some of the R3 Remmy pads are custom fit to fit virtually all synthetic stocks for most of their guns.  So, for the 870, you simply remove the old pad and install the new R3.  It looks very nice on the gun.

However the 700 ADL youth .243 and LT-20 youth guns I have the synthetic stock is different and the screw on R3 pad would not fit, so I ended up buying the slip on pad.  It is not as nice looking but my son doesnt care.  The recoil is eliminate totally on both guns.  I am continuing to search for a screw on R3 to fit both guns, but havent found one so far.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 28, 2006)

The limbsavers and remmies make a huge difference in your shooting experiences


----------



## Hawken2222 (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Eddy M. (Feb 28, 2006)

Limbsaver sell 3 sizes of grind to fit pads--it takes some time but it isn't really hard --main thing you need is a small belt sander and home depot sells a real small one at a low price I've done 4 so far


----------

